# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  windows media player 10

## ometernel

bonjour  tous,

j'ai un souci avec Windows Media player version 10.00.00.3802 j'ai le message d'erreur suivant "impossible d'afficher la page" lorsque je veux afficher un contenu internet et ce quelque soit le site internet via le lecteur windows media player mon systme d'explotation est windows XP2 et la version de mon Internet explorer est la version 6. Pourtant je n'ai pas ce problme avec le lecteur Real player. j'ai fait un point de restauration qui m'a ramen  la version 9 mais rien a faire meme problme... Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre aide. ::yaisse2::

----------

